# Ride Concept shoes - You in or out?



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Good timing as my 5-10's have seen better days

Looking at the Session series, they have at face value alot of key features

D30 insole
Solid Toe protection
Mid Arch support

Plus they look pretty good (IMHO) and are at a solid price point

Obviously, longevity and post sales support are unknown, but they have peaked my interest and Ill be grabbing a pair in November

https://rideconcepts.com/collections/mens-session-series


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm picking a pair up as quickly as I can. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I'm picking a pair up as quickly as I can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


yep. same here!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Piqued


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I looked at these awhile back. I'll wait and let y'all be the guinea pigs. I get a good deal on five tens for now, so I don't plan on spending substantially more unless they're substantially better.

Something I'd REALLY STRONGLY appreciate from some company is a shoe that doesn't soak up seemingly pounds of water when I ride through a deep creek crossing. Five tens take forever to dry once they get wet. So if I hit a wet crossing early in my ride, I get to steam in my shoes for hours before I can take them off and put sandals on to air my feet out. And they might not even be dry the next day, depending on how warm/humid it is outside. I probably need a shoe/boot dryer for that, but still - on a warm, sunny summer day I'd appreciate my shoes to dry out reasonably fast.

One advantage of clipless shoes. Every pair I've ever worn, even though none have fit me all that well, dried out quickly and breathed pretty well.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Harold said:


> I looked at these awhile back. I'll wait and let y'all be the guinea pigs. I get a good deal on five tens for now, so I don't plan on spending substantially more unless they're substantially better.
> 
> Something I'd REALLY STRONGLY appreciate from some company is a shoe that doesn't soak up seemingly pounds of water when I ride through a deep creek crossing. Five tens take forever to dry once they get wet. So if I hit a wet crossing early in my ride, I get to steam in my shoes for hours before I can take them off and put sandals on to air my feet out. And they might not even be dry the next day, depending on how warm/humid it is outside. I probably need a shoe/boot dryer for that, but still - on a warm, sunny summer day I'd appreciate my shoes to dry out reasonably fast.
> 
> One advantage of clipless shoes. Every pair I've ever worn, even though none have fit me all that well, dried out quickly and breathed pretty well.


This exact problem has me thinking about picking up another pair of freerider pro's (I find they dry better than the canvas freeriders). My current pair are completely fine, but I figure I can have an extra set of shoes for day two of riding. Starting rides with wet shoes is pretty undesirable.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

ehfour said:


> Obviously, longevity and post sales support are unknown, but they have peaked my interest and Ill be grabbing a pair in November


Normally I stick to the tried and true and let others be the testers for new products. Unfortunately, since Adidas bought out 5.10, there is no tried and true. It's hard for me to believe RC is going to be any worse on longevity or warranty than Adidas 5.10s have been.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

@ Harold- Couldnt agree more, Ive been chalking it up to the soggy PNW weather, but clearly its the way the shoes are designed. Also as you know, once they get wet and stay wet they start to smell like wet camel toe... 


@ Joules- My 5-10s are around 3.5 seasons old, so they are an older build. Of the things I've read about most of the flat pedal shoes, 2 seasons are the AVG to expect: If RC's give me that Im sold


I wonder where they will be available for purchase? Haven't seen their distribution model- LBS vs Online vs D2C..my fingers are crossed that they have a CDN sales channel


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MudderNutter said:


> This exact problem has me thinking about picking up another pair of freerider pro's (I find they dry better than the canvas freeriders). My current pair are completely fine, but I figure I can have an extra set of shoes for day two of riding. Starting rides with wet shoes is pretty undesirable.





ehfour said:


> @ Harold- Couldnt agree more, Ive been chalking it up to the soggy PNW weather, but clearly its the way the shoes are designed. Also as you know, once they get wet and stay wet they start to smell like wet camel toe...
> 
> @ Joules- My 5-10s are around 3.5 seasons old, so they are an older build. Of the things I've read about most of the flat pedal shoes, 2 seasons are the AVG to expect: If RC's give me that Im sold
> 
> I wonder where they will be available for purchase? Haven't seen their distribution model- LBS vs Online vs D2C..my fingers are crossed that they have a CDN sales channel


I have a pair of OG Freeriders that are REALLY bad drying out. I don't really wear them anymore. There's a tear in the sole of one of them from my pedals so now water comes in from the bottom. No bueno. I may seal them up and just wear them as regular shoes. They're not the canvas ones, but the other ones...synthetic leather or whatever they use. They still soak up water badly. My main pair now are Freerider Contacts. Different construction, but IMO they still soak up a lot of water. There's just so much fabric in the uppers for padding/comfort that if they get wet, they get heavy and clammy. I demo'd a pair of the Freerider Pros about a year and a half ago at the Sedona MTB Fest and I'm not sure that the upper construction is substantially different from the Contacts. Stiffer sole, sure, but I definitely don't get the feeling that they'd be any better regarding soaking up water.

Gore tex really isn't an option, either. IME, that works well when it's cold/wet and you're looking to keep your skin dry from stepping in shallow, cold streams. Maybe light rain. But it doesn't necessarily help keep the shoes themselves from soaking up the water, since it's an inner liner. Besides, I HATE gore-tex in summertime conditions. And the sorts of stream crossings I'm talking about are pretty major. To the extent that usually, my whole body gets soaked from riding through. Everything else...except my shoes...dries off fairly quickly. In fact, I seek these opportunities out when it's in the 80's or 90's in the summertime. I just outright avoid them in the cool months. I take my shoes off entirely when I'm crossing rivers that are thigh-deep. Usually pack a pair of extra socks specifically for those water crossings. Those trails also get avoided in the cool months.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonder if RC will have better market penetration than their GoodYear tyres?


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm down for the $60 flip flops...... https://rideconcepts.com/collections/mens-session-series/products/shoes-mens-session-coaster


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Harold said:


> I looked at these awhile back. I'll wait and let y'all be the guinea pigs. I get a good deal on five tens for now, so I don't plan on spending substantially more unless they're substantially better.
> 
> Something I'd REALLY STRONGLY appreciate from some company is a shoe that doesn't soak up seemingly pounds of water when I ride through a deep creek crossing. Five tens take forever to dry once they get wet. So if I hit a wet crossing early in my ride, I get to steam in my shoes for hours before I can take them off and put sandals on to air my feet out. And they might not even be dry the next day, depending on how warm/humid it is outside. I probably need a shoe/boot dryer for that, but still - on a warm, sunny summer day I'd appreciate my shoes to dry out reasonably fast.
> 
> One advantage of clipless shoes. Every pair I've ever worn, even though none have fit me all that well, dried out quickly and breathed pretty well.


A bit off topic, but I use a dehydrator for my hiking shoes which get wet quite often.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I definitely want to try the RC's but I just grabbed a pair of the Giro Riddance flats shoes since my 5.10's and 2FO's were toast. No new 5.10 sizes until January, just could not wait.

Curious on the feedback from this shoe.....


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

scatterbrained said:


> A bit off topic, but I use a dehydrator for my hiking shoes which get wet quite often.


As in a food dehydrator?


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

ehfour said:


> As in a food dehydrator?


Yep. One of these:

https://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-3900B-Dehydrator-Temperature-Dehydration/dp/B004Z915M4/ref=sr_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1538612933&sr=1-2&keywords=excalibur%2Bdehydrator&dpID=51-uNjQYUhL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1

Works great and I can fit mine and my kids' shoes in there. We have two of them, so it's not like I'm ruining the one we use for food.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

A PEET boot dryer would work pretty good as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

TraxFactory said:


> I just grabbed a pair of the Giro Riddance flats shoes


I received my Riddance Mids two days before pink bikes review of them...


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

PUNKY said:


> I received my Riddance Mids two days before pink bikes review of them...


Just read the PB review, which was disappointing..

Is it real world experience? or ..?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RC look interesting. I've got enough 5.10's to get me through to March 2020 longer if I put my Impact Lows back in rotation. I'll be keen to see what you folks think of RC shoes. If they get positive real owner reviews I don't mind trying something new.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Harold said:


> I have a pair of OG Freeriders that are REALLY bad drying out.


I would love a pair of MTB flat pedal friendly shoes that would dry quick. The only thing I have found is water shoes, but they have poor support and poor flat pedal grip. That's worse than wearing wet MTB shoes.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Currently running a pair of Adidas Terrex TrailCross first gens and they have been great so far. Have a 2 season old pair of Freerider VXi that I picked up back in 2016 on clearance (2015 model) that were just too clunky for me. 

With RC being local to me, I will give them a shot once I am in need of another set of shoes. Gotta support local when/where I can!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh good. More $100+ shoes. Revelation!


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

They've been on launch for like 6 months now. I contacted them asking how to purchase and they're not available until November. WTF! This was their response.


Thanks for your email. Glad you like our product! 

Our Session Series will be available November 2018. Flow/Launch and socks will be available Spring 2019. Please check back then to order!

Thanks!
Ride Concepts


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Got a response to an email I sent about sales to Canada

Hi ehfour,

Thanks for checking in! We are still dialing in our plan for Canada. We may ship direct from our website. I'd suggest subscribing to our email list for updates (at bottom of our home page).

Cheers,
Anne
Ride Concepts


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

All I can say is these shoes had better be incredible. Longest launch release ever!


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

these are now available


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lardo5150 said:


> these are now available


Nice. When you folks start to wear them can you post up how they fit compared to 5.10's? I'll have to mail order and I know the fit on my 5.10's well so it would be great to hear how they compare.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

vikb said:


> Nice. When you folks start to wear them can you post up how they fit compared to 5.10's? I'll have to mail order and I know the fit on my 5.10's well so it would be great to hear how they compare.


HA! I am letting everyone else do the testing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lardo5150 said:


> HA! I am letting everyone else do the testing.


Definitely. Some people like being early adopters. I'm not going to stop them.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Harold said:


> I looked at these awhile back. I'll wait and let y'all be the guinea pigs. I get a good deal on five tens for now, so I don't plan on spending substantially more unless they're substantially better.
> 
> Something I'd REALLY STRONGLY appreciate from some company is a shoe that doesn't soak up seemingly pounds of water when I ride through a deep creek crossing. Five tens take forever to dry once they get wet. So if I hit a wet crossing early in my ride, I get to steam in my shoes for hours before I can take them off and put sandals on to air my feet out. And they might not even be dry the next day, depending on how warm/humid it is outside. I probably need a shoe/boot dryer for that, but still - on a warm, sunny summer day I'd appreciate my shoes to dry out reasonably fast.
> 
> One advantage of clipless shoes. Every pair I've ever worn, even though none have fit me all that well, dried out quickly and breathed pretty well.


Hi, just came across this thread and I believe the solution to your problem is the Freerider EPS. It is water resistant if memory serves me right.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Shadow4eva said:


> Hi, just came across this thread and I believe the solution to your problem is the Freerider EPS. It is water resistant if memory serves me right.


It is also insulated in the forefoot, which I do not want. My feet run warm/sweaty. For summer use, I don't really even care if the shoe is water resistant. Just that it doesn't absorb and hold water. For this time of year, I would be fine with a water resistant exterior and no insulation.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Harold said:


> It is also insulated in the forefoot, which I do not want. My feet run warm/sweaty. For summer use, I don't really even care if the shoe is water resistant. Just that it doesn't absorb and hold water. For this time of year, I would be fine with a water resistant exterior and no insulation.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Ah, I see. I guess it can't be helped then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm interested in these... and the SCg Sound shoes that are $70~ apparently

I've heard rumors of another pretty cool offering coming from a major bike brand..but I can't say what exactly yet.. but it could be pretty interesting.. 

I live in SoCal and my 5 10 freeriders are perfect for here.. it is rarely wet / muddy.. and most trails and many trails are closed in the rain anyways..


I got a screaming deal (well technically they were a gift) on my freeriders my wife got them for like $60~ or something.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I put in an order for the Wildcat

Ill be sure to put a review when they get to me, comparing 510 Freeriders


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

I love the Wildcats but they don't make them for SPD's. I've emailed back and forth a few times and SPD shoes are coming soon..


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm interested in these shoes. My FiveTens are a couple years old with a hole where the fabric meets the sole on one shoe. I want something with a better toe box support that I have on my freeriders. Had a toe strike this summer and lost the nail on my bog toe.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anybody get a pair yet?


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

lardo5150 said:


> Anybody get a pair yet?


No not yet. I'm thinking about canceling my order.

I placed an order in the 30th, received an email on the 4th saying there was a small delay in shipping them.

I don't have a time constraint, it just bugs me that they posted these are ready for sale when either they don't even have stock on hand or they sold out


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

They are an attractive looking shoe


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

*Update*: Got an email from Ann at RC- She advised that their delay was due to the shoes being in Customs and that the shoes should be out released and ready to ship Wednesday this week

In an effort to keep the order, they offered 2 day shipping and a special edition t-shirt


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

ehfour said:


> *Update*: Got an email from Ann at RC- She advised that their delay was due to the shoes being in Customs and that the shoes should be out released and ready to ship Wednesday this week
> 
> In an effort to keep the order, they offered 2 day shipping and a special edition t-shirt


you mean today?


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

lardo5150 said:


> you mean today?


Yes, that was the day that was in my email and their IG account.

Just got the shipping notification


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Got the shoes

Initial review

*Build quality*: The shoes look to be made well, no loose ends, very clean stitching and very clean glue lines

*Materials*: Seem to be very good quality, from the inside and outside- Looks to be a high wearing material

*Soles* Wore them around the house for a few minutes- They appear to have a mold release wax, but they have a high amount of grip. There is a bit of flex in the sole, so walking around was comfortable

If Freeriders are 10/10 for grip, these are 8/10

*Sizing* I have a narrow foot, and wear a size 10 in Nike(janoski, Free runs) and Adidas ( Boost) I ordered a size 10. Sizing is spot on for length and for the width.

Narrower than my current 510's

Overall impressions sitting in my office are its a great looking shoe and is comfortable (15 mins)

The real test will be longevity and riding test

TL;DR Nice shoes, not as sticky as 510s(walking) Sizing was spot on

Pics of the Wildcats


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ehfour said:


> Got the shoes
> 
> Initial review
> 
> ...


This is super helpful. Thanks.

I'm in Calgary. I am thinking of ordering a pair of Livewire shoes and Coaster sandals. What size of Freeriders do you wear? Size 10? Just wondering if I should order the same size as my Freeriders (and Sam Hills, and Maltese Falcons, and numerous other Five Tens I have as well).

Also, how much was shipping and customs/brokers fees? I hate having to pay an exorbitant amount for customs/brokers fees, with a courier staring at me telling me that either I pay or I don't get the stuff I ordered. Just looking for a total cost and breakdown, in CDN $, if that's not too much trouble.

Thanks again.

EDIT: Just checked sizing in some of my Five Tens. US 12 for a couple of pair of Freeriders and Sam Hills, US 11 for Maltese Falcons. Very odd. I do not want to screw up sizing given what the costs of a return would be.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> This is super helpful. Thanks.
> 
> I'm in Calgary. I am thinking of ordering a pair of Livewire shoes and Coaster sandals. What size of Freeriders do you wear? Size 10? Just wondering if I should order the same size as my Freeriders (and Sam Hills, and Maltese Falcons, and numerous other Five Tens I have as well).
> 
> ...


Replied to your IM

Living in the lower mainland, I was able to get the shoes shipped to Bellingham and bring them across the border at no cost


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ehfour said:


> Replied to your IM
> 
> Living in the lower mainland, I was able to get the shoes shipped to Bellingham and bring them across the border at no cost


Nice. Lucky you.

Yesterday my GF was all over me, so to speak, about xmas presents. I was able to track down a pair of pre-Adidas Freeriders and some other sweet ass biking stuff that I directed her to.

I may wait a bit to see what the verdict is on these new RCs before I throw down on them.

I missed the whole Adidas/FiveTen **** show that is apparently in progress with Adidas' acquisition. I take it that availability is now delayed for months, and that quality will be suspect given what I understand to be Adidas' meddling with the proven formula. Is all that generally correct?

Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Nice. Lucky you.
> 
> Yesterday my GF was all over me, so to speak, about xmas presents. I was able to track down a pair of pre-Adidas Freeriders and some other sweet ass biking stuff that I directed her to.
> 
> ...


I am on this thread for that very reason. Trying to find a size above 7 in mens for freeriders is impossible (I joke, but I can't find what I want in 11.5-12).


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

lardo5150 said:


> I am on this thread for that very reason. Trying to find a size above 7 in mens for freeriders is impossible (I joke, but I can't find what I want in 11.5-12).


I was lucky enough to find a 12 lurking about.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Jenson is selling the old style Freeriders: https://www.jensonusa.com/Five-Ten-Freerider-Shoes

Stock comes and goes. They do have some bigger sizes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

vikb said:


> Jenson is selling the old style Freeriders: https://www.jensonusa.com/Five-Ten-Freerider-Shoes
> 
> Stock comes and goes. They do have some bigger sizes.


My GF scooped a pair of Freeriders in a size 12 from MEC.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the wildcat more for downhill and less pedaling? I like the ankle coverage but not sure if this is a shoe you can pedal in all day


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

lardo5150 said:


> Is the wildcat more for downhill and less pedaling? I like the ankle coverage but not sure if this is a shoe you can pedal in all day


I did a 20 mile ride with my Wildcats yesterday with around 3k climbing. They worked great. Very comfortable.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

lardo5150 said:


> Is the wildcat more for downhill and less pedaling? I like the ankle coverage but not sure if this is a shoe you can pedal in all day


Also the ankle protection is really nice. They seem very well built but time will tell how they hold up.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

Love my five tens and I think they've held up very well after a full year of hard riding. I do have the same issues as mentioned above...they are slow to dry, impossible to clean, and really hard to find size 13. I still think the grip on the pedals is amazing and trumps those negatives. But if these RC's work well on the pedals and dry faster Id probably try them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

JDHutch said:


> Love my five tens and I think they've held up very well after a full year of hard riding. I do have the same issues as mentioned above...they are slow to dry, impossible to clean, and really hard to find size 13. I still think the grip on the pedals is amazing and trumps those negatives. But if these RC's work well on the pedals and dry faster Id probably try them.


Don't forget the stink. Once wet, my Five Tens stink worse than any footwear I have ever owned. In fact, it's the only footwear I own that stinks.

Despite that, I found a SECOND pair of size 12 Free Riders that I scooped. Should be good for a while now. Stinky, but good.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Don't forget the stink. Once wet, my Five Tens stink worse than any footwear I have ever owned. In fact, it's the only footwear I own that stinks.
> 
> Despite that, I found a SECOND pair of size 12 Free Riders that I scooped. Should be good for a while now. Stinky, but good.


You suck. I kept looking for size 12. Nothing.
Waiting for some reviews to say these RCs are sticky, i will then try them out.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

lardo5150 said:


> You suck. I kept looking for size 12. Nothing.
> Waiting for some reviews to say these RCs are sticky, i will then try them out.


My GF got my first pair last week at MEC in Canada, which is the US equivalent of REI. Have you checked there? My LBS was able to order me a second pair. I just heard from them yesterday. Not sure from where.

I spent 5 minutes on the phone and tracked down 2 pair. I am not convinced they are totally extinct yet. I think there may still be some out there gathering dust.

CORRECTION: Freeriders from MEC; Freerider Pros from my LBS...


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

gryeti said:


> I did a 20 mile ride with my Wildcats yesterday with around 3k climbing. They worked great. Very comfortable.


How are the soles with pedals compared to the stickiness of 510s?


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

lardo5150 said:


> How are the soles with pedals compared to the stickiness of 510s?


I have not had any issues with my feet slipping. If they hold up to the abuse they will be a winner for sure in my opinion. So far so good but only 5 rides in.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

I have freeriders from 7 years ago which are now toast and find the new freeriders too narrow. How do these RC shoes compare width wise to the freeriders?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I have 2 pair of Freerider Pro, you do need to look for them well in advance if you have a common size foot as they seem to sell out very quickly. I'm 11.5 and found one pair at full retail about 6 months ago, and only because Google said they were sold out but the store actually had one more pair in stock.

So I'm all for an alternative, but in the past I've tried them and been disappointed. All of the alternatives have sucked and been a total waste of money. The Freerider Pros are amazing imo... they do hold water but far less vs the original models, especially the original impacts which took days to dry. 

As far as stink, I hose mine out a few times a season and amazing amounts of dirt come out... So I'd try more frequent cleaning, but another trick is to leave them outside in the winter so they freeze, or even put them in your freezer overnight. The freeze will kill the stink-causing microbes. 

In any case, a shoe a lot like the Freerider Pros in high top would be my ideal.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

davec113 said:


> I have 2 pair of Freerider Pro, you do need to look for them well in advance if you have a common size foot as they seem to sell out very quickly. I'm 11.5 and found one pair at full retail about 6 months ago, and only because Google said they were sold out but the store actually had one more pair in stock.
> 
> So I'm all for an alternative, but in the past I've tried them and been disappointed. All of the alternatives have sucked and been a total waste of money. The Freerider Pros are amazing imo... they do hold water but far less vs the original models, especially the original impacts which took days to dry.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned above, I just picked up a pair of the black and red FR Pros in size 12 from my LBS who ordered them from somewhere. A 25% team discount was a nice touch. More importantly however, they told me they have access to more pairs of size 12 in the navy, yellow and white, or the black and red, if I want them. Weird. So I have to assume they are out there still.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> As I mentioned above, I just picked up a pair of the black and red FR Pros in size 12 from my LBS who ordered them from somewhere. A 25% team discount was a nice touch. More importantly however, they told me they have access to more pairs of size 12 in the navy, yellow and white, or the black and red, if I want them. Weird. So I have to assume they are out there still.


It seems like they are made once every couple months and sell out before they get restocked. I'd expect this time of year to have fewer issues with availability. But the point is they can be sold out and they are hard to get for less than full retail. $150 is fair I guess, but I don't mind paying less.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

You guys see the Flow series that is coming in Spring?
I have my eye on the Powerlines in red.

https://rideconcepts.com/collections/mens-flow-series


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

ehfour said:


> Got the shoes
> 
> Initial review
> 
> ...


So would you say they cater more towards a narrow foot for the most comfort?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

davec113 said:


> It seems like they are made once every couple months and sell out before they get restocked.


 This last interbike at N*, 5.10 rep Adrienne Schnieder indicated January 2019 is when everything would be restocked... Really hope that hold true!

Sweat Buster Helmet padding, Why suffer with sweat in your face & glasses? traxfactory.com


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

RC told me via message that the flow series will be available around spring time, about same time as sea otter.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

lardo5150 said:


> How are the soles with pedals compared to the stickiness of 510s?


They aren't as sticky as the five tens, but I only notice it while hiking on slippery wet rocks. Never had an issue on the pedals and I have worn them for a bunch of wet muddy rides now.

Overall I like them a lot. No idea on long term durability. The normal freeriders are pretty bad so it's not a high bar they are up against.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

cassieno said:


> They aren't as sticky as the five tens, but I only notice it while hiking on slippery wet rocks. Never had an issue on the pedals and I have worn them for a bunch of wet muddy rides now.
> 
> Overall I like them a lot. No idea on long term durability. The normal freeriders are pretty bad so it's not a high bar they are up against.


Im in the same boat as your cassieno-

I do like the stiffness of the soles, this makes for easier pedaling for me

As for the stickiness- they are not 510 level, although you do have to lift and move your foot on the pedal if you want to adjust your foot position

On the few rides I've been on, I have yet to slip a pedal


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-ride-concepts-livewire-shoes.html


----------



## EnduroCory (May 21, 2013)

RC and 5ten's use the same sizing but RC wont have half sizes till this spring. If you are a half size and want to try RC I would size up.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Would like to see these compared to the new UP shoes


----------



## nmh (Feb 28, 2009)

I was one of the winners in the MTBR Ride Concept winners. I was sent the Wildcats by mistake, as that was not my chosen shoe. I wear a size 11, and my past shoes have been the 510 Karver, Impacts, Sam Hill Impacts and the Impact xvi. The wildcats were narrower than the 510's, the quality seemed great, and would have kept them if not too tight. I sent em back, and received the Hellion's which were my choice. They have a wider cut, almost like the 510's, and the length in both Hellion and Wildcats are perfect. The quality of both are great and seem like very well made shoes. I only have had one ride in the Hellion's below 30 degrees F. They seem like they will be very durable. Not as much grip as the Xvi's, but also I was in colder weather. If you have a wider foot go with the Hellion's or a narrower foot go with the wildcat or livewire. Either way, a serious 510 competitor, and would not hesitate to purchase a pair once my Impact xvi's shrink a little more and get too tight. That has been my only problem with all 510's, with enough stream crossings, etc. they shrink.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That's it, I'm out.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

got a pair of hellions for xmas, currently on 2fo(which I think are excellent shoes). Looking forward to trying the hellions on the bike. Materials, craftsmanship, and looks are spot on! I think RC is definitely going to give 510 a run for their money, and I think it's good that there is another company making nice flat shoes.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Waiting on some more reviews of the hellions and waiting for release of the PowerLine series.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted some initial thoughts about a pair of RC Hellions I got over in this thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-pro...ell-me-what-other-shoes-you-like-1098975.html

Post #27

Tl_Dr
- well made
- look nice
- narrower than 5.10 Freeriders
- low profile/volume like 5.10 Freeriders
- stiffer than 5.10 Freeriders
- I haven't MTB'd with 'em yet


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Post #27

Tl_Dr
- well made
- look nice
- narrower than 5.10 Freeriders
- low profile/volume like 5.10 Freeriders
- stiffer than 5.10 Freeriders
- I haven't MTB'd with 'em yet[/QUOTE]

My thoughts to a "T". But I want to clarify they are even stiffer than Freerider Pros out of the box. So much so that I thought how in the world do people wear these things? After getting home from work I wore them around the house for a few hours. They were softening up and conforming to my foot even after just the first 30 minutes or so. After a couple hours they were actually pretty comfy. They seem ever so slightly burlier than Freerider Pros but definitely very similar protection. Maybe a little lower around the ankle which I'm not sure I am happy about. The insole is much better than the Freeride Pros. Sadly we have had so much rain I'm not sure when I'm going to be able to properly ride them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Frantic29 said:


> Maybe a little lower around the ankle which I'm not sure I am happy about.


If I could snap my fingers and change one thing about them I'd make them higher so my foot felt more secure in them. They sort of feel like they are only 3/4 on and the stiffness when walk exacerbates that feeling.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The Livewire fits a little deeper in the heel. The Powerline that comes out this summer even more so with the asymmetrical mid top.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone know if these are sold in Whistler anywhere? Would give a chance to try them on when I go in June.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Frantic29 said:


> Post #27
> 
> Tl_Dr
> - well made
> ...


My thoughts to a "T". But I want to clarify they are even stiffer than Freerider Pros out of the box. So much so that I thought how in the world do people wear these things? After getting home from work I wore them around the house for a few hours. They were softening up and conforming to my foot even after just the first 30 minutes or so. After a couple hours they were actually pretty comfy. They seem ever so slightly burlier than Freerider Pros but definitely very similar protection. Maybe a little lower around the ankle which I'm not sure I am happy about. The insole is much better than the Freeride Pros. Sadly we have had so much rain I'm not sure when I'm going to be able to properly ride them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]Im an 8.5 so between sizes. I tried a size 8 which felt snug like a spd shoe and a 9 which was more roomy but my right foot is smaller than the left. I pedaled around a bit and found them really really stiff. Uncomfortable even. The rubber didnt seem as sticky as my 5 10 freerider xvi that i still have. I also got the new Northwave Clan. Really comfy and the Michelin rubber is really sticky, almost 5 10 like.

If i keep the Livewires do you think they will break in and get more comfortable?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

vikb said:


> If I could snap my fingers and change one thing about them I'd make them higher so my foot felt more secure in them. They sort of feel like they are only 3/4 on and the stiffness when walk exacerbates that feeling.


I actually wore them all day at work today. 10 hours In linoleum and concrete and they were surprising. Way more comfortable than the Freerider Pros. We'll see if the lower fit still concerns me once I get some rides on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Frantic29 said:


> I actually wore them all day at work today. 10 hours In linoleum and concrete and they were surprising. Way more comfortable than the Freerider Pros.


Sounds promising. Good luck. :thumbsup:

I plan to wear mine a bunch for casual wear and around town biking to let them break in.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

RC will be available in Canada starting next week, including Whistler.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

2wheelrevolution said:


> RC will be available in Canada starting next week, including Whistler.


If you are in Canada you can order RC shoes from Jenson USA. Free shipping over $150.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have approx 10 rides on my new Wildcats and I'm happy with them. I'm coming from Vans so I can't compare them to 5.10s. I bought the women's size 7 Wildcats in navy blue. They fit nicely and I'm really impressed with how well they hold my heel as I have skinny heels and often get heel lifting or slipping. I think this has to do with the mid height, velcro strap and padding... it all works very well together. Personally I found them more comfortable than 5.10 Freeriders when I tried them on in the shop. The elastic loop to hold the laces is a sensible feature which I really like.

On the bike the grip is excellent. I haven't had any issues with slipping off the pedals. For walking, the grip is ok but not great... but these aren't really meant for hiking (the Vans weren't great either). The soles are pretty stiff which means my feet are less tired after a long ride. It took a couple of rides to break them in but I've been comfortable wearing them for a 4 hour ride. They are definitely going to be hotter in the summer than my old Vans, but that also means they'll be warmer in the winter. I trudged through some snow patches in them last weekend and didn't get chilly feet, so that's a bonus for me


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Got my first ride in the Hellions yesterday. Feet stuck to the pedals well. The rubber is a touch harder that the stealth rubber but it’s actually kind of nice. Makes repositions easier. Way way more comfortable than Freerider Pros. I think they just fit me better since I have a narrower foot and the Hellions are just slightly narrower. The toungue gussets and lace holder are nice to have as well. I think they are slightly warmer probably due to the gusset. About the only gripe I have at the moment is the low ankle. I don’t think I am going to like that aspect. We’ll see about durability over the next year or so by so far my initial impressions are that this will be a better shoe than the 5.10 Freerider Pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Performance bike has 20% off on Ride Concepts right now.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Got the Wildcats in grey, previously rode 2F0 which I liked in all ways but for the sole wear; centers chinked out from pin wear in a season of use. Spent much of last year in some Shimano shoes, which wore excellent, Michelin rubber is durable, but they were a tad soft, more like slippers than enduro shoes. 

The Wildcats have the burliness of a Impact mid without the weight and water absorbing padding/fabrics. The Wildcat toe box is roomy, protective, and the shoes breathe pretty well. I especially like the mid height ankle support/ protection and the velcro strap really keeps the shoes snug.

The sole is about middle of the road for stickiness, which should make them more durable down the road. Got about ten rides in the so far, very comfortable, no real break in so hopefully no real break down.

The only issue I had was a pressure point from the metal eyelit on the uppermost inside lacing hole, I popped out the eyelid and it feels great now.

Overall I’d say these are in the top three best shoes I’ve ridden, if they end up being durable and they dry well when wet, they’ll be number be number one.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

RC cola? Richy carmichael? Radio control? (LIVE TRANSMISSION), no you're not that cool... I've looked at these shoes quite a bit online and the technical features, performance, and soles look good. But how about when you offer "technical features but also look good casually walking around town" you don't stamp a hideous RC on the side in an obnoxious two tone color scheme that glows like Mountain Dew (Same goes for the other major shoe company containing '5' and '10'). I'm begging just one company to ditch the ugly branding, and early 2000's era chunky skate shoe aesthetic, so I won't look like I'm chugging RC cola outside a gas station with cheeto dust on my fingers if I'm wearing them off the bike.

I know looks aren't everything, and who cares to a certain extent, but I seriously think a company would surprisngly find a decent market for those of us who aren't enduro bros and want an actual normal looking "bike shoe." Take your grippy sole, stitch it to a neutral, slim looking upper (pick your standard mtb bike clipless XC shoe or even running shoe) in an actual pleasant looking subdued color, contain yourselves from the urge of plastering your ill-thought out branding logo with initials or numbers all over the side, and perfect - check out all the new customers you have who don't actually want to look like a douchey "mtn town bro" mountain biker! Remember, if you were actually cool with branding you would only wear Vans, and for those who gave that look up when we turned 21, how about you make a shoe that looks similar without the logos?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

loren90 said:


> I know looks aren't everything, and who cares to a certain extent, but I seriously think a company would surprisngly find a decent market for those of us who aren't enduro bros and want an actual normal looking "bike shoe."












I got the black RC Hellions. They are totally stealth and low profile. They do not look like chunky MTB shoes at all. I can't imagine what a shoe company could do to make a shoe more normal looking and still functional as a MTB shoe.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

vikb said:


> I got the black RC Hellions. They are totally stealth and low profile. They do not look like chunky MTB shoes at all. I can't imagine what a shoe company could do to make a shoe more normal looking and still functional as a MTB shoe.


Hm interesting didn't see the all black (other ones with black/gray/neon green look fugly)... Any chance the side logo be removed with a razorblade?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

loren90 said:


> Any chance the side logo be removed with a razorblade?


No. You can't remove the logo. If that minimal a black on black logo bothers you I think you might as well give up on any MTB shoes. These are as stealth as you are going to get.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

My excessive branding OCD is triggered

View attachment 1252898


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

loren90 said:


> My excessive branding OCD is triggered


Cut a piece of black leather to size and Shoe Goo over the "RC" on the shoes and problem solved.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just use duct tape to cover the logo and tell people "it's a sponsorship thing".


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have a month on RC Hellion so far.

Hellion replaced a pair of Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL shoes which I got nearly two seasons out of.

Terrex rubber was pretty shredded in the forefoot on both shoes which is expected at some level but a bummer nonetheless.

Got tired of applying Shoe Goo to keep the Terrex going and the uppers were starting to break down so decision time - same old same old or something new.

Hellion:


True to size fit
Stiffer than my prior shoes - Adidas, Freerider VXi, Impact Low 
Vert comfortable
Well made
Good protection for foot
Grip is excellent on Deity Bladerunner and Chromag Scarab pedals

The stiffness isn't a negative. It feels like pedaling is much more efficient at the cost of molding/smashing your foot in to the pedal but a trade-off I'm good with.

I have a high arch and wide feet and the Hellion fit both just fine.

All in all I'm very happy with the shoes and after a month I have some light abrasions on the rubber of the shoes (will post up a picture or two tonight when I get home).

The only odd thing, and this isn't a negative, is that the heel cup on the shoe is much shallower than the Adidas or 5.10 shoes I have tried in the past.

The feel when first walking around in the shoes as a result is sort of like it would feel to wear clogs and after a ride or two I'm used to it. Not noticeable on the bike at all.

Grip when casually pedaling isn't velcro on shoe type grip. Not sketchy just not to the point where you have to lift your foot to re-position.

When you drop the hammer and really pedal though you are definitely planted with this shoe.

The transition between the two states pedaling isn't really something you notice when riding it just happens and I haven't had any 'if I were on 5.10 X or Adidas Y this wouldn't have happened' moments.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Good info, silentG. Thanks. I actually just bought a pair of the new version Terrex Trail Cross SLs. We'll see how they work. I came super close to buying some RCs, but have been riding for the last two years in Adidas and they fit me well so I decided to stick with them.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, the heel cup is a bit shallow as you said, and I've been told that will be addressed in the future. But the Livewire has a bit of a deeper heel cup fit.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

2wheelrevolution said:


> Yeah, the heel cup is a bit shallow as you said, and *I've been told that will be addressed in the future.*


That's great. :thumbsup:


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am still waiting for those red PowerLines


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I know. July!


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

your kidding me? UGH. I heard June


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

The Adidas are great, I just wish the rubber was more durable but I guess that is part of the deal as far as grip/pedal/rubber goes.

Hellion at one month:


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

The color difference on the bottom shoe isn't the rubber breaking down, not sure what it is but I took a good look at it and it is a darker color but not being blasted through from what I can tell.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

silentG said:


> The Adidas are great, I just wish the rubber was more durable but I guess that is part of the deal as far as grip/pedal/rubber goes.


Yeah I think two seasons is probably most shoes' limit if you're riding a lot. Pin type and riding style (how much you twist you foot on the pedals, etc). I've gotten more out of my current Adidas, but they're getting toward the end of their life. They only lasted as long as they did due to missing a full season's riding for travel reasons.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been on my Hellion's since mid-December. 2-3 rides a week (varying between and hour and 4 hours -real rides and trainer riders). They are just now starting to show pin wear. 

I did end up tearing the uppers a little in a almost OTB situation that ended up with me just draped over the bars and the pedals digging into my shoe. But, it's minor and I just need to shoe goo the slight rip back down.

The reinforced toe box has saved my toes many times. 

I can't compare them to too many other shoes (5.10 Impact highs, Freeriders, and some Fox shoe), but overall I like them the best. They feel very similar to the Impact's without the extra weight. When they wear out, I will be getting another pair of Ride Concepts.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

With regards to the Hellions vs the PowerLines, the hellions have that built up toe box, does anyone know if the PowerLines toe box is protected like the hellions?


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

lardo5150 said:


> With regards to the Hellions vs the PowerLines, the hellions have that built up toe box, does anyone know if the PowerLines toe box is protected like the hellions?


The Powerline toe protection is even more robust than the Hellion.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

2wheelrevolution said:


> The Powerline toe protection is even more robust than the Hellion.


Yep, sold. Will be grabbing these.

Anyone know how the sizing runs compared to 510? If I wear a 12 in 510, will these be about the same? Do they run small? Larger?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

silentG said:


> The Adidas are great, I just wish the rubber was more durable but I guess that is part of the deal as far as grip/pedal/rubber goes.


How do you feel about the forefoot width of the Adidas vs. RCs? My new Adidas Trailcross SLs arrived yesterday, and I don't think they're going to work for me. One of my feet is getting a little bit of a tailor's bunion and the Adidas are too narrow in the forefoot. I was sad as they seemed perfect otherwise and I've loved my old pair. Are the RCs wider?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

MarcusBrody said:


> Are the RCs wider?


I found the RC Hellions narrower than 5.10 Freeriders.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

vikb said:


> I found the RC Hellions narrower than 5.10 Freeriders.


Thanks. Maybe I'll just end up with the old standby Freeriders. I missed my chance a month or so ago to try on a great selection of flat pedal shoes and now I regret it. I just assumed since I liked my last Adidas so much, the new ones would work for me too.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

MarcusBrody said:


> I just assumed since I liked my last Adidas so much, the new ones would work for me too.


The story of my life:

1. Spend a bunch of $$ finding something that works for me.
2. Enjoy one or two pairs.
3. Company "improves" product.
4. I have to start search all over again.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

vikb said:


> The story of my life:
> 
> 1. Spend a bunch of $$ finding something that works for me.
> 2. Enjoy one or two pairs.
> ...


I can't blame them too much. This one seems like it's partially my own body's fault for starting to develop old person problems. 

Still, the last ones feel just a bit wider (or they're just stretched a bit from years of use).


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone know which store in Whistler carries them? I am here till Thursday and would love to try them on.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

lardo5150 said:


> Anyone know which store in Whistler carries them? I am here till Thursday and would love to try them on.


Cant see it being too hard to find them, theres only a handful of stores in the village. Did you send RC a dm on IG?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

According to Jenson's website, the sticky-soled downhill focused TNT will be available a week from today. I'm eager to read reviews. I want a more all around shoe, but I'd really like some sticky rubber with more protection than my current sticky shoe offers. I'm curious to see if people think these are pedal worthy.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I talked to the Ride Concept folks via email. Both the Flow (enduro/all-mtn) and Launch (DH) series with the stickier DST 4 rubber will be out at the beginning of July. 

I feel like this is kind of a moment of truth for RC. People seem to like the shoes a good deal, but there are definitely still the "are they as sticky as 5:10" folks to be appeased. I hope that they are.

Edit: Also I should note that the rep told me that the fit and pedaling feel between the Powerline (from the Flow series) and the TNT (from the Launch series) is basically the same. The TNT is just a bit heavier and is less breathable (and I assume a bit more protective, but that wasn't said).


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone know what the big difference in the TNT and PowerLines are?

Are the TNT's a bit heavier since they are more downhill focused?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> Anyone know what the big difference in the TNT and PowerLines are?
> 
> Are the TNT's a bit heavier since they are more downhill focused?


I do as Ride Concepts once told me:

"We will be releasing the Flow and Launch Series, including the Powerline and TNT, the first week of July. Both shoes have a similar feel and fit while pedaling, however, the TNT is a bit heavier and also does not breath as well as the Powerline."


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

MarcusBrody said:


> I do as Ride Concepts once told me:
> 
> "We will be releasing the Flow and Launch Series, including the Powerline and TNT, the first week of July. Both shoes have a similar feel and fit while pedaling, however, the TNT is a bit heavier and also does not breath as well as the Powerline."


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

FYI - As I was disappointed by the low heel cup of the RC Hellions I decided to try some North Wave Clan shoes. The Clans fit great including a deep heel cup that really secures my foot nicely. Construction quality is top notch. Rubber is not as sticky as my OG Freeriders/Impact Lows, but it's pretty good. The shoe is stiffer/more supportive than the OG Freeriders, but I had no issue feeling where I was on the pedal and getting my foot in the right place. The rubber is sticky enough that my foot has never come off my pedals [Spank Spike with 1 year old pins so not max traction anymore] when pedalling, but it's fairly easy to adjust position during seated pedalling.

If the durability is at least as good as my OG Freeriders I'll keep rocking the Clans as they check all my boxes. Although I do like the comfy soft feel of the OG Freeriders on shorter rides it's less awesome on long sustained chunky descents - particularly as the shoes age and get softer.

I did some scouting walking up and down steep rock slabs with mossy patches and the Clans were locked onto the terrain really well and comfy to walk in.

I wear size 45 5.10's and ordered size 45 Clans. Fit was great.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

ordered my Powerlines last week. Request is still pending.
Anyone order from RC that can tell me how long it takes for them to ship them out?


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i've been running the 5.10 impact pros for awhile and im hoping the powerline and tnt shoes have a big enough toe box area for wide foot people. hopefully the heel cup is deep also.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

My Hellions shipped in a day or so of ordering, could be a logjam of orders versus stock maybe.


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

Ordered Powerlines last Friday, got tracking info on this Tuesday. Says they'll be here this Friday. Stoked!


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

After a few month search I just got these from Pearl izumi: 
https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_flow/p/15191904

For reference, I grew up riding bmx with the usual skate shoes, and have avoided wanting to go for the skate shoe look of a 15 year old since (ahem 5.10...). I did have a pair of 5.10 sleuths maybe 2-3 years ago, and yes, I hate to admit it but the grip was exceptional on flat pedals. But they were slim and the heel cup was also really flimsy. So lately, I've just used a pair of trail run shoes. Was on the fence with the RC shoes but idk they still give off the skate shoe endurobro vibe.

Initial impression with these is that they actually look pretty understated..not a full skate shoe but maybe like a cross between a slim skate shoe and trail run or approach shoe. Minimal logos, lighter than I expected, and comfy out of the box. Will report back on a few rides. I got a pretty good discount on these, otherwise another criteria is not wanting to drop $100+ on shoes.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Ordered Powerlines last Friday, got tracking info on this Tuesday. Says they'll be here this Friday. Stoked!


WTF...
I ordered mine the day they came out, and they are delayed.


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

lardo5150 said:


> WTF...
> I ordered mine the day they came out, and they are delayed.


You should call or email RC to get that sorted. My order showed authorized, yet unfulfilled until I got a shipping email. 10.5 Red.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

lardo5150 said:


> WTF...
> I ordered mine the day they came out, and they are delayed.


Samething happened to me when the wildcats came out, As Bigherm suggests, just contact Anne and she'll sort you out


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

loren90 said:


> After a few month search I just got these from Pearl izumi:
> https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_flow/p/15191904
> 
> For reference, I grew up riding bmx with the usual skate shoes, and have avoided wanting to go for the skate shoe look of a 15 year old since (ahem 5.10...). I did have a pair of 5.10 sleuths maybe 2-3 years ago, and yes, I hate to admit it but the grip was exceptional on flat pedals. But they were slim and the heel cup was also really flimsy. So lately, I've just used a pair of trail run shoes. Was on the fence with the RC shoes but idk they still give off the skate shoe endurobro vibe.
> ...


I like those !


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

My PowerLines showed up today.
Initial impressions...
the soles are really sticky walking around on my tile floor.
They are a lot more comfortable than my 510 freerider contacts.

How do they ride?
Since I tore my ACL last week, I will not be riding till November or December. So I will check back in then 
I had ordered these right before my accident.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I think my Hellion's are starting to wear out. The uppers and soles are fine, but they are starting to feel a lot less stiff than they used to be. Just getting a flexier sole. Not nearly as bad as the normal Freeriders, but not nearly as stiff as they used to be. 

Still completely usuable and fine though.

I have had them since December 2018 2-3 rides a week, minimum of 10 miles a ride.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Heal up!


----------



## Sprocking_Crail (Feb 27, 2016)

The red Powerlines are looking awesome!


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sprocking_Crail said:


> The red Powerlines are looking awesome!


They are really comfortable also.
Can't wait to try them out in a few months


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> My PowerLines showed up today.
> Initial impressions...
> the soles are really sticky walking around on my tile floor.
> They are a lot more comfortable than my 510 freerider contacts.
> ...





cassieno said:


> I think my Hellion's are starting to wear out. The uppers and soles are fine, but they are starting to feel a lot less stiff than they used to be. Just getting a flexier sole. Not nearly as bad as the normal Freeriders, but not nearly as stiff as they used to be.
> 
> Still completely usuable and fine though.
> 
> I have had them since December 2018 2-3 rides a week, minimum of 10 miles a ride.


This might have been discussed before, but I missed it: How is the forefoot width in comparison to the 5:10s?

Thanks!


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

A tiny bit narrower. I was able to go up and down the street today as that as all I can do right now with the injury. The powerlines are not as sticky as my contacts, but I don't think you will find any other shoe, or any other 510 for that matter stickier than the 510 contacts just die to the fact you are dealing with flat rubber as opposed to tread. 
Anyways, will give them a full test after surgery.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> A tiny bit narrower. I was able to go up and down the street today as that as all I can do right now with the injury. The powerlines are not as sticky as my contacts, but I don't think you will find any other shoe, or any other 510 for that matter stickier than the 510 contacts just die to the fact you are dealing with flat rubber as opposed to tread.
> Anyways, will give them a full test after surgery.


Thanks for the info. Hope you heel up soon!

Edit: HEAL up! Heels down.


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

4 days so far on the Powerlines. Some XC, some DH, lot of coaching, and a DH race. 

I initially tried them with my old DB4L pedals with worn pins and I was slipping. Swapped to Crampon Mountain pedals in the afternoon and I was slipping less. 

My thoughts after 4 days are overall positive. They are less sticky than my thrashed Freerider Pros with holes through the rubber. I am OK with that since I can reposition my feet easier and still do rear wheel lifts and redirects in the air. 

As for sizing, I am happy with them. I wear a 10.5 Adidas Busenitz, old 5.10 Freerider and 1st year Freerider Pro. 10.5 Powerlines are tight on the pinky toe when walking but perfect on the bike. If I was planning on walking in them a lot I might size up, but for a performance sports shoe they are dialed.

I have already taken a shot to the ankle and was so happy to have the added protection. I haven't noticed the insole which means it is working fine. I have a medium arch and typically only wear aftermarket footbeds in snowboard boots.

The gussets are also phenomenal. I have never had one with such good coverage. Our trails are very dusty with micro pebbles that easily find their way into your shoes. I have had noticeably less dust and pebble intrusions at the end of the day.

After 4 days the soles still look pristine. I am pretty consistent with foot placement so I should be wearing some holes into them soon. I'll update in a week.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

BigHerm said:


> 4 days so far on the Powerlines. Some XC, some DH, lot of coaching, and a DH race.
> 
> I initially tried them with my old DB4L pedals with worn pins and I was slipping. Swapped to Crampon Mountain pedals in the afternoon and I was slipping less.
> 
> ...


how's the heel cup? i find my heel usually comes out of impact pros, unless i really cinch them down.


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

My heels feel locked in. I ran the regular laces for the first day or so then swapped to Lock Laces. They aren't any tighter than normal.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

My first go (and only) with flat pedal shoes was with 510 impact low shoes. Didn’t make it twenty minutes in the house. Ordered exact size (7.5) and my heels slipped, while my outside toes were going numb. I only need a regular fit, not wide. 

I’m looking for a normal fit, I guess. When I recover from knee surgery this will be the first time I ride a dedicated flat pedal shoe. I’ve ridden spd’s for about twenty years.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

BujiBiker said:


> My first go (and only) with flat pedal shoes was with 510 impact low shoes. Didn't make it twenty minutes in the house. Ordered exact size (7.5) and my heels slipped, while my outside toes were going numb. I only need a regular fit, not wide.
> 
> I'm looking for a normal fit, I guess. When I recover from knee surgery this will be the first time I ride a dedicated flat pedal shoe. I've ridden spd's for about twenty years.


The RC's I have are definitely narrower than the 5.10's they replaced. It took a full two weeks, probably 8 rides, 20 hours, before they stretched enough in the middle that they didn't cause pain. I could tell the shoe was going to be worth it if I could get them stretched so I stuck with it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm, sounds like I'll probably need to stick with 5:10s for now. I'd like to try some RCs at some point, but my increasingly old person feet (or foot really...) are increasingly intolerant of narrow toeboxes.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

It's a bummer on the width. I'm riding Impact Pros and like them, but would be open to trying something new when they wear out. I exchanged emails with Ride Concepts and they said they based their last width on typical Nike lasts. That was a big NOPE to me, as every Nike I've ever tried on has been very narrow.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

MarcusBrody said:


> Hmm, sounds like I'll probably need to stick with 5:10s for now. I'd like to try some RCs at some point, but my increasingly old person feet (or foot really...) are increasingly intolerant of narrow toeboxes.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone!


Toebox was fine for me, it was just the middle section, heel and toe fit great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The new premium line (TNT included) are slightly wider and roomier especially in the toe box area than the session series shoes. Worth a shot, especially the TNT. It's lighter than the Impact pro, much more protective and there's the velcro strap.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

lardo5150 said:


> My PowerLines showed up today.
> Initial impressions...
> the soles are really sticky walking around on my tile floor.
> They are a lot more comfortable than my 510 freerider contacts.
> ...





tuckerjt07 said:


> Toebox was fine for me, it was just the middle section, heel and toe fit great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ah ok. My foot isn't that wide until you hit the sixth toe area. Some shoes start widening there, others, less so. When my 5:10s wear out, I'll look at giving the TNT series a try. I couldn't quite wait for their release though and bought a pair of old-style Freerider EPSs though, so there will be some time for reviews before I need my next pair.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

2wheelrevolution said:


> The new premium line (TNT included) are slightly wider and roomier especially in the toe box area than the session series shoes. Worth a shot, especially the TNT. It's lighter than the Impact pro, much more protective and there's the velcro strap.





Andeh said:


> It's a bummer on the width. I'm riding Impact Pros and like them, but would be open to trying something new when they wear out. I exchanged emails with Ride Concepts and they said they based their last width on typical Nike lasts. That was a big NOPE to me, as every Nike I've ever tried on has been very narrow.


i heard the same, RC told me the "Modern lifestyle Performance Fit" is a more narrow fit and the "Tech Fit" is wider.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Anything to keep the the ball of the foot/toes from going numb before I even ride. I rode 23 miles with 20 dollar "fila running " shoes from Costco on deity comp’s. First time I rode "normal pedals" in two decades. 

I don’t have wide feet. Just need normal width/stiff/sticky shoes. Wasn’t impressed with the circulation killing 510’s.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

loren90 said:


> After a few month search I just got these from Pearl izumi:
> https://www.pearlizumi.com/US/en/shop/men/cycling-shoes/mountain/mens_x-alp_flow/p/15191904
> 
> For reference, I grew up riding bmx with the usual skate shoes, and have avoided wanting to go for the skate shoe look of a 15 year old since (ahem 5.10...). I did have a pair of 5.10 sleuths maybe 2-3 years ago, and yes, I hate to admit it but the grip was exceptional on flat pedals. But they were slim and the heel cup was also really flimsy. So lately, I've just used a pair of trail run shoes. Was on the fence with the RC shoes but idk they still give off the skate shoe endurobro vibe.
> ...


Toe cap started to separate on the first ride, so I returned them for a refund. Too bad as they were probably the most normal looking 'bike shoes' I've seen. Quality seemed so-so anyways (not great support, foot felt weirdly loose in the shoe - despite me having wide feet), toe box was an oddish shape which I think contributed to the toe cap rubbing on the crank and separating. Oh well, on to the next shoe!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, my RC Wildcats have faired well over the past couple months of use, BUT, they make my arch hurt. Over time I started having pain in my arch, at first I thought it was a chronic use injury, then I swapped back to my Shimano GR9 shoes and the pain resolved entirely overnight.

I have a couple theories as to the cause: The midsole is thick and as the shoe has softened the midsole is pushing into my arch OR a combination of the thick soft midsole and using the velcro strap to secure my foot into the shoe.

I don't ride with the shoe overly tight, run loose laces and allow the velcro strap to keep my heel in the heel pocket. I did try riding with the shoe looser and my foot was still sore, so I think it has to do with the thick midsole and the gradually softening up of the shoe.

They are nice shoes, dry well, uppers and sole have been durable, but they have softened up quite a bit and I think this is the problem.

If anyone wants to get a sz 48 on the cheap, let me know...

In the meantime I'm going back to the Specialized 2F0, but upgrading to the 2.0. I ran two pairs of the original 2F0 and they were good shoes, kinda clunky, and the sole wear was not great, but they worked for a full season on each pair. The 2.0 seems to have an improved fit, more hydrophobic, nice scree collar, and hopefully better sole wear. I scored a pair of the 2019 for $125, which is a fair deal considering the 2020 is retailing for $200!!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

I have had Five Ten Impacts for the last 15 years. I have not gotten along with the latest Adidas runs Five Tens, as they make my feet numb. I tried the bontrager flatline shoes, and they solved my numbness issue, but my feet pop off the pedals with regularity, especially now tht the shoe is worn. I had two notable incidents with this, the most recent this morning. Ended up taking a pedal down the calf, something i have not done since i was a kid... 

I just ordered the Powerline, and am hoping they are the 2015 Five Tens that i enjoyed so much... fingers crossed!


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Rodney said:


> I have had Five Ten Impacts for the last 15 years. I have not gotten along with the latest Adidas runs Five Tens, as they make my feet numb. I tried the bontrager flatline shoes, and they solved my numbness issue, but my feet pop off the pedals with regularity, especially now tht the shoe is worn. I had two notable incidents with this, the most recent this morning. Ended up taking a pedal down the calf, something i have not done since i was a kid...
> 
> I just ordered the Powerline, and am hoping they are the 2015 Five Tens that i enjoyed so much... fingers crossed!


I can say that local anecdotes are showing the RCs to be not quite as sticky as old Five Tens, more than sticky enough though, but just as durable, way more than new Five Tens. So I would call it a good mix.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney (Dec 17, 2006)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I can say that local anecdotes are showing the RCs to be not quite as sticky as old Five Tens, more than sticky enough though, but just as durable, way more than new Five Tens. So I would call it a good mix.


i tried to hang it out with the Fivetens. I bought 4 pairs of shoes, high, low up one size and down a size, all of them made my feet numb. I have my pair from 2015, which or very worn, and they don't bother my feet. I save them for my aggressive days.

i have been riding the Bontragers for the last 3 months, and smashed my toes a few times and have had grip issues when riding aggressively.

I am hoping the RC Powerlines solve the above issues. I will report back with my finidngs.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's my mid-term update (8 months of riding)

Still love them and would buy again.

After multiple Pedal days, shuttle and quite a few at Whistler & across Local Vancouver mountains, I'm pleasantly surprised at how well these Wildcats have held up from Rain and dusty summer conditions

What are the things that I like?

Fit: for me I have narrow feet so these really fit the bill for me. Also, the mid arch is great for my flat feet and the heel cup really holds in my heel I'm a size ten in nike/addidas/vans

Stiffness: the soles of these are still stiff, good for me for that extra purchase when pedaling or leaning/pumping in and out of corners

Protection: As you can see buy the pics below, I've taken numerous hits to the toe, with no harm to my little piggies

Stickiness: Again, as others have mentioned, not as sticky as 5-10, but for me thats not an issue. You still have to do your lift and re-position

Hike-a-bike: There are some locations that I ride that require me to hike, in this situation, I take these over my 5-10s

What are the things that I dont like?

Honestly there are not any and I know that may come across as hard to believe, but for me there are none. Could the soles be grippier? sure, but RC has other shoes for that.

YMMV


----------



## Sid Duffman (Oct 5, 2015)

About 6 months in and I’ve been really digging my livewires (after an initial break-in period). Like others have said, not as grippy as fivetens, but it hasn’t been a problem for me out on the trails. The stiff sole is great, especially when on a singlespeed doing lots of mashing. The protection in the toe box has been put to use several times, and has saved me from several “ouches” and possibly a fracture. 

I just ordered a pair of powerlines to see how the grippier rubber feels and to take advantage of the free Coaster slippers they are offering right now. At first glance, I thought that these slippers were a ridiculous product. But then realized that when I’m doing maintenance on my bikes, I’m usually wearing flip flops or crocks. After the maintenance I’ll hop on the bike and pedal/jump around a bit to make sure everything is kosher. The bottoms of my flip flops and crocks are torn to $hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So RC took back my used Wildcats for a credit, a very nice gesture for sure.

I went to a shop in Truckee and tried on every shoe RC makes. I considered the TNT but it was really soft through the midsole and the volume was plentiful. Nice all day park shoe for younger feet, but I need more support. Settled on a pair of Hellions. 

The Hellion fit is slightly different from the Wildcats, a little more volume throughout, though still a relatively narrow shoe. The Hellion certainly feels like it has a stiffer midsole and outsole, two weeks of riding and hike a bike with no appreciable softening ... my insteps don't hurt 

The Hellion is a little burlier and stickier than the Wildcat though they similar. RC calls the Wildcat a the burlier version of the Liverwire, so I guess the Hellion is it's own shoe?? 

So other than missing my beloved instep strap and a little less ankle protection, the Hellions are looking like a good choice.

I'll follow up again next year after I've flogged them for a season.

Hats off to RC for taking care of me, for sure I'll keep buying their shoes as long as I can find one that fits.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

thats awesome they took back your used wildcats.

i have fairly wide feet and normally use size 10 fiveten impact pros. i tried a size 10 livewire and they felt way too snug.

im going to try the powerline and/or tnt since they are supposed to have a wider toe box. 

too bad the powerline doesn't have a strap, i like the tnt just because it has a strap. 

im glad they are doing 1/2 sizes now.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been using the traverse clipless shoe for awhile now, here's my thoughts;

Good; 

-cleat position seems to be a little further 'in' than my old shimanos which I like, I think you can get them further back too but I haven't measured up just going by feel. 

-They fit me well but obviously YMMV. They seemed really tight at first but now not so much. I have barrow feet like 94mm last

-they haven't shown any signs of wear at all yet, seem durable

-I like the little stretchy loop to tuck the laces into, never had that before 


The bad;

Very warm

Seem harder to clip in than my shimanos, could be due to the shape of the cleat 'pocket' not having the 'ramps' the way the shimanos did, or I'm still just getting used to them I dunno.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got a good days riding in on the PowerLines finally.
Fantastic shoe, very happy.
Again, not as grippy as my 510 contacts, but due to the smoothness of the contacts, I dont think anything will ever grip like those.

I am very happy and would order again.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

my size 10 powerline's just got delivered. just as i took the shoes out of the box, i could tell the width was too narrow. without socks and doing the laces, the shoes feel snug. they feel decent if i didn't wear socks. im not sure how much the shoes will stretch but i hope they do.

construction wise, they look good and pretty solid. grip wise felt great on hardwood floor, lol. the sole isn't as stiff as my impact pros. heel cup felt great, a deeper more locked in feel for the heel than my impact pros.

shoes weighed 439-440g each, close to the freeriders.

in comparing against my fiveten impacts and freeriders, it looks like rc nailed the length as they are exactly the same length, but the width difference is dramatic.

i tried and returned the livewires because they were way too narrow despite being the narrow "fit" according to rc.

considering the powerline and tnt are rc's wider Tech Fit, i really expected more.

super bummed. if anyone wants pictures let me know. i'll take some later this evening


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

Update to my Powerline review. 

After about 10 days or so the shoes no longer were too narrow on my pinky toes. I even had to shorten my LockLace laces by around an inch or so due to the expansion.

The soles and my pedals have become friends. There are several holes and now my feet don't slip at all. No delamming or holes through the sole.

Everything is holding up well and I am still very pleased. There is a little gash on the upper from an impact but it is only through the red outer layer. My arches have felt great on long descents as well as climbs. Would buy again 10/10.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Heads up on fit:

The Powerlines fit narrow mid foot and toe box, even the Wildcats are kinda narrow through the mid foot, but the Hellions have a much more ample fit throughout. The roomiest RC shoe is the TNT.

I fit well in most of the Five Ten, Specialized, Shimano shoes, but the Wildcats were really narrow at the mid foot and never stretched, the Powerlines flat out fit too narrow, but the Hellions fit perfect.

For all day riding, the Hellions are very nice, fit is so good I don't miss the instep strap (I do miss the ankle protection).

I ride lots of chundery ugly rock, well over a hundred miles of hard riding so far, and they look great, no break down, fit is the same as when new.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Heads up on fit:
> 
> The Powerlines fit narrow mid foot and toe box, even the Wildcats are kinda narrow through the mid foot, but the Hellions have a much more ample fit throughout. The roomiest RC shoe is the TNT.
> 
> I fit well in most of the Five Ten, Specialized, Shimano shoes, but the Wildcats were really narrow at the mid foot and never stretched, the Powerlines flat out fit too narrow, but the Hellions fit perfect.


That's interesting because I found the Hellions to fit noticeably narrower than my 5.10 Freeriders.

How do you find the heel cup? It seems awfully shallow to me compared to any 5.10 MTB shoe I have owned.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone on the Transition Clipless? Can you comment on their width and toe box shape?


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am, love them. They're narrow.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry if this has been answered already but of the Hellion and Livewire is one shoe more breathable or more 'airy' than the other? Not concerned with water resistance at all, but would like the least hot shoe of the two for hot desert riding.

Also can anyone comment on Livewire sizing compared to 510 Kestrel Lace (clipless shoes). I'm comfy in 42.5/9.5 size with the Kestrel's.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Livewire is more breathable. Hellion is better for wet weather. Sizing is true to size.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

2wheelrevolution said:


> Livewire is more breathable. Hellion is better for wet weather. Sizing is true to size.


Thanks I ordered and already received livewires. Been wearing them around the house for about 4 hours now.

For those looking to buy, I purchased size 10 and they're a perfect fit.. My kestrel lace SPD shoes were a size 9.5 but in Nike sneakers I'm always a size 10.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i was super excited for the rc shoes. their customer service is fantastic. i have 10EE width feet and normally run size 10 fiveten impacts or impact pros. the impacts seem to have a wider toe box. and finding a wide enough mtb flat shoe has been a struggle for me.

when they were first available, i tried the livewires in size 10 but they were too narrow for me. during that time half sizes were not available, so i ended up returning the shoes and waiting for the wider toe box shoe models, the powerline and tnt.

fast forward until mid august 2019, i finally got my hands on the powerline shoes. i wanted a lighter shoe with good grip. foot protection was an added bonus, but not a requirement. i can wear my impact pro for bike park days or rougher trails. i was planning on using the powerline shoes for my everyday trail riding shoes. and they also weren't as clunky and blocky as the impact pros. they are a good 100g lighter than the impact pros. i thought i wouldn't notice, but 100g per foot is significant.

fit: the first few weeks, the width was snug, not too tight. but after 3-4 weeks, they loosened up and started becoming comfy. i really liked the heel cup, it was a definite improvement over the impact pros.

grip: the powerlines gripped pretty well, definitely not as well as the impact pros though. better than the basic fiveten freeriders. 

pedal info: i swap between dmr vaults with moto x pins and the deity tmac pedals

durability: i ride 2-3 times a week max, and these are dedicated biking shoes. i dont do any walking in them at all. and on my normal trails, there are no hike-a-bike sections. i put the shoes on at the trailhead and immediately take them off after the ride is done, before any food and beers are consumed. you can see in my photos that the heel area is still in great condition without any wear.

according to my strava, i have about 500 miles on the powerlines and the pedals have pretty much destroyed the rubber sole. on my right shoe, it looks it's deteriorated all the way through to the underside of the insole. during the wet cold winter, i didn't even ride that frequently.

really unfortunate, i like the look of the shoe, and despite having less grip than the impact pros, these were my main riding shoes. 

maybe it's just me and my foot placement on the pedals, or even the moto X pins.

anyone else run into this rubber issue?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, the Hellion is certainly not a hot shoe, not sure the Livewire would be that much cooler. The Hellion is a more substantial shoe, so I'd pick based on how you ride.



eatdrinkride said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already but of the Hellion and Livewire is one shoe more breathable or more 'airy' than the other? Not concerned with water resistance at all, but would like the least hot shoe of the two for hot desert riding.
> 
> Also can anyone comment on Livewire sizing compared to 510 Kestrel Lace (clipless shoes). I'm comfy in 42.5/9.5 size with the Kestrel's.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, the Hellion is certainly not a hot shoe, not sure the Livewire would be that much cooler. The Hellion is a more substantial shoe, so I'd pick based on how you ride.


I already did. thanks though. Got the Livewires. They are fine. Feel on par with my Kestrel Lace spd shoes. Maybe even better, time will tell.


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey guys
I've seen people saying that the shoes are true to size, trying to work out how that relates to 5.10 sizing.

I currently ride a size 42 in a 5.10 free rider pro, so will the Ride concept hellions be the same fit? (Remember reading the 5.10 sizing is slightly smaller then normal)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just send it said:


> Hey guys
> I've seen people saying that the shoes are true to size, trying to work out how that relates to 5.10 sizing.
> 
> I currently ride a size 42 in a 5.10 free rider pro, so will the Ride concept hellions be the same fit? (Remember reading the 5.10 sizing is slightly smaller then normal)


I've got both of those shoes. The fit is pretty similar. The one issue I have had with the Hellions is the heel cup is quite low so my foot doesn't feel like it's securely in the shoe. I've talked to RC and they acknowledged the problem and said they'll fix it when they revise the shoe, but that hasn't happened yet AFAIK.

If the heel fit better I'd say the Hellions were a pretty nice shoe. Given they don't feel all that secure on my foot I've used them for riding around town and as an urban shoe not for MTBing.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Wildcats are def more narrow than 5.10 free riders


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ehfour said:


> Wildcats are def more narrow than 5.10 free riders


OG Freeriders are wider than current Freerider Pros. The Hellions I have are narrower than OG Freeriders, but about the same as the current Freerider Pros.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’ve got more than a season my Hellions, fit is pretty good, no heel slippage, true to size, holding up well to abuse.

It seems like I wear out a pair of shoes once a year, but the Hellions look and feel great so I have no plans to buy a new pair.

They have a kinda slimmer fit, I’d call them normal width with a roomy toe box.

If I had my druthers I’d add some ankle height like the wildcat to protect from impacts, maybe add a touch more toe box volume, mostly cuz I like wiggle room.

But without changes they’re still my favorite shoes.

Best features of the Hellion: durability, stiffness, not breaking down over time.

Apparently there’s a 25% off sale ....


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Ride Concepts is doing a 20% off sale at www.rideconcepts.com. Good time to try them out if you haven't!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

time for new shoes. i have a narrow heel, so I need a shoe that really grabs my heel or it slips out. however, I am used to running in "barefoot" type shoes, so I need something that lets my toes splay out. am I going to hate RCs?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> time for new shoes. i have a narrow heel, so I need a shoe that really grabs my heel or it slips out. however, I am used to running in "barefoot" type shoes, so I need something that lets my toes splay out. am I going to hate RCs?


The Hellions I have are quite low in the heel cup and don't really secure my feet there well which I don't love. I chatted with RC and they are aware of the issue and will adjust that model next update/revision. That's the only RC shoe I have tried.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The Hellion has been revised to fix this issue.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Try the Livewire or Powerline.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> time for new shoes. i have a narrow heel, so I need a shoe that really grabs my heel or it slips out. however, I am used to running in "barefoot" type shoes, so I need something that lets my toes splay out. am I going to hate RCs?


I ran ultras in low heeled shoes, had to have enough toe box for splay, so I get what you're saying.

I ride the Hellions, they durable, hold my heel well, going into my second season without any problems, just changed laces, and the soles look great.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I've had several rides on powerlines and can say they are built really well. They are super comfortable and very well protected. I wear medium insoles and have relatively wide moderate arch feet. They feel super tight new but stretch out nicely and feel like a glove now.

I find the grip on them quite good. There are a few major gripes I have about them though.

1. The sole is quite soft through the midfoot. Compared to my old bonti flatlines, they are significantly bendier. I get foot cramps on extended out of the saddle sections I didn't experience on the bontis.

2. The rubber is 'springy' and for some reason I find my feet getting bumped off the pedal unexpectedly at inopportune moments. I'm sure this is more technique than shoe but it wasn't something I'd experienced with my previous shoes.

3. The sole and padding a quite thick. Trail and pedal feedback are numbed, which is probably contributing to point 2.

I wish I had opted for the hellions in hindsight. They are meant to be stiffer. I think the trade-off between grip and stiffness on this shoe are out of balance.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I'm in for sure. When my last shoes wore out, I was in need of something new. As a clipless rider, I have always fallen into the Sidi Dominator-type of shoe, but never really liked them, especially when it was time to get off the bike to hike a section or grab a beer.

Doing my due diligence on different shoe options, the RC Transitions kept popping up, so as a somewhat local brand, I figured I would give them a shot.

Out of the box, I can say that I wasn't too impressed. These things were heavy and clunky compared to all of the other shoes I had ever pedaled in. I almost just sent them back that second, but decided to give them a fair shake and get in a few rides, and I'm glad I did. These are by far the most comfortable clipless shoe I have ever worn, and the weight is not noticeable on the trail. Hell, that weight has already saved me a couple times when I miss-timed a pedal stroke and hit a root. These shoes just glance off without a second thought.

I was also worried about stiffness, especially coming from carbon soles, and while these shoes are less stiff, I have not had any issues with numbness or foot cramp, as of yet. And, I have had them out on 10 or so 20 mile+ rides.

And really, they just keep getting more comfortable as they break in. So yeah, I'm in.


----------



## jgusa (Oct 25, 2017)

How much are you guys seeing your RC shoes stretch out? I just picked up a set of the Hellions and they're snug enough to make me think about sizing up (I have a mildly wide foot). They're definitely snug around the sides of my forefoot, and even seem slightly short for their size.

Are the Hellions really the wider option compared to the Livewire as well? They seem fairly narrow.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Not really at all. I bought mine in Dec 2018 in size 11. They seem to fit similar to the five ten freeriders I had in 11. Just a lot stiffer.

No noticeable stretching. Mine also aren't that comfortable to stand / walk around in. But on the bike they are great. 

I will buying another pair when these wear out.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

jgusa said:


> How much are you guys seeing your RC shoes stretch out? I just picked up a set of the Hellions and they're snug enough to make me think about sizing up (I have a mildly wide foot). They're definitely snug around the sides of my forefoot, and even seem slightly short for their size.
> 
> Are the Hellions really the wider option compared to the Livewire as well? They seem fairly narrow.


Hellions don't stretch, though I wish they did, sz 13 and I could use a little more width. No stretch after two seasons, finally starting to get a little soft in the midsole, so I'll either replace or upgrade soon.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's another data point on fit. I recently ordered a pair of 9.5 Powerlines, have worn 9.5 Impact Pros the last 2 years which fit great. The Powerlines were a tad shorter in length but also a few mm narrower in the midfoot. My midfoot caused the shoe upper to bulge out in the Powerlines, with the Impacts it doesn't do that. The toebox also felt less roomy. 
I returned them without ever riding them.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Hellion and Livewire fit the same. Powerline or TNT are a bit wider.


----------



## jgusa (Oct 25, 2017)

Returned the Hellions for a larger size, fit is much better. Still surprised by how shallow the heel pocket is though, but I don't seem to be getting any heel lift. Can't wait to try them out on the trail.


----------



## Joeyd (May 7, 2014)

I just wanted to give my opinion on the RC Hellion. I bought a pair in early July and I've been using them exclusively for the last month. I'm not a fan.

The fit is decent. The heel feels a bit shallow. I don't have particularly wide feet so the front is comfortable. I like the stiffness. It feels like there's good power transfer. The toe-box has good protection too. I've got a bad habit of clipping my feet on stumps - my feet were getting destroyed this season in a pair of Freeriders. That stopped when I started wearing these shoes.

The positives don't make up for one big detriment: the rubber isn't anywhere in the league of FiveTen. I've found it incredibly challenging to keep my feet planted when I'm descending, especially if I need to mash through a section. I'm constantly readjusting trying to get my feet back into an optimum position. This is a problem I never had with FiveTen. Technical climbing is more difficult - I'm finding myself slipping a pedal more frequently. I changed my pedals out for a set with a wider body and more pins (swapped OneUp pedals for Deity TMACS). That helped. But again, I'm addressing a problem I've never had to deal with before. It's not an issue with my technique - I ride heels down and I'm very conscious of foot position.

I expected this to a degree. Reviews and opinions have been pretty unanimous that the rubber is harder than FiveTen. I assumed the trade-off would be better durability. I've got about 400km of riding on these shoes and I'm almost through the sole. By contrast I retired my freeriders after putting about 3000km of riding on them.

I tried to get in touch with RC to address this but I've yet to get a response. I'm probably going to replace the Hellions with either another pair of freeriders or I might go clipless. If you pick up a pair of RC shoes I hope you have a better experience than me.


----------



## ymiller996 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just went back to 510 freeriders after wearing Powerlines for almost a year. Fit, quality all good on the shoe. Good protection as well. I gave up on them simply because the level of grip is well below the freeriders, even though the Powerlines have their stickiest rubber

Found my feet would get bounced from the pedals a lot. Thought i needed new pins in the pedals, got new pins no better. Thought it was maybe pedal design/shape so tried a buddy's pedals and no better. Used on Chromag Scarab and SPank oozy pedals. 

Had freeriders prior and just got my new pair and all is good in the traction department. 

I really wanted to like the PowerLines, but for me it just got too dangerous getting bounced off the pedals.


----------



## Joeyd (May 7, 2014)

Ride Concepts got back to me on my shoes. They figured I had the first version of the Hellion so they sent a replacement pair for free. They also gave me an option to try a different model but convinced me that my first pair of Hellion's were probably the issue.

I've done a handful of rides on the new Hellion's and they're very different. Same fit that I liked from the start but the outersole rubber is vastly improved. All the problems I was having losing the pedals have stopped - I even swapped back to my OneUp pedals (which will hopefully improve rubber life - TMacs are brutal on shoes). I've ridden them on almost all of my favourite trails, including a bunch of tech (uphill and downhill), blown-out downhill, and flow trails. I'm in the BC interior and our trails consist of moon dust and deep brake bumps right now - not the friendliest conditions. But I'm not having any problems related to shoe grip. They're still marginally less grippy than Freeriders. I think the difference is pretty negligible. For me the fit of the Hellion is so much better for my foot shape that I can safely say that I'm done buying Fiveten (at least their bike shoes - I still really like the Anasazi).


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

I tried 2 rides on the RC TNT (as a potential replacement for Impact Pros). I had to size up half a size to get the same fit (confirmed by holding up insoles next to each other). 
The TNT is a big nope from me. First ride on the TNTs: their special insole was squishy and inefficient pedaling, the midsole transmits a ton of vibration while descending leading to sore feet, and their "max grip" rubber was coming off my pedals constantly, even on small 1" roots. Second ride I switched to SuperFeet Blacks and that fixed the pedaling. I slowed shock rebound down a couple clicks, but I still couldn't stay on the pedals, and my feet still ached on a 3 minute descent. I also found the power strap to be uncomfortable, even when done up loosely - the top edge of it creates an uncomfortable pressure point across the top of my foot. I'm reaching out to Jenson to see if they'll take them as a used return because these are unrideable for me. It's too bad... I really wanted to support a local company but I just feel like the rubber is a joke.

I went back to my old Impact Pros. I've done 2 rides on those since then including a 3,000 ft day, no changes to suspension, with no foot pain or feet coming off the pedals.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

> The Hellions I have are quite low in the heel cup and don't really secure my feet there well which I don't love. .





> The Hellion has been revised to fix this issue.


Just bought a pair of Size US 10 (EU 43) per the label. They are a half size bigger than my current Giro Riddance Size 9.5 (EU 43) per the label, so sending back. Yes, both pairs labeled EU 43.

As mentioned before in this thread, the heel cup seems too low...wondering if I got new old stock (Jenson).

I like the fit otherwise = stiff (but not too much), grippy enough (at least as good as the Riddance, and reinforced toe box will be much appreciated.

Couldn't really decide between Hellions and Livewire - concerned the Livewire will not keep my feet dry during the wet season. Also have heard the Livewire is not as stiff.

Going to buy another pair of Hellions direct from RC since they offer half sizes and chances are better that I'll get the most recent version.

Also not sure if I liked the Charcoal/Lime, so going all Black this time.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

The Hellions have vent holes in the toes (at least mine do). They don't keep your feet dry if you hit a puddle and get a deluge of water on your shoe.

They do okay in damp conditions. But really not designed to keep your feet dry.


----------



## Halfabrain (Jun 5, 2014)

cassieno said:


> The Hellions have vent holes in the toes (at least mine do). They don't keep your feet dry if you hit a puddle and get a deluge of water on your shoe.
> 
> They do okay in damp conditions. But really not designed to keep your feet dry.


Thanks!....

The Giro Riddance is the same. The RC Livewire appears to have some kind of mesh upper so I thought they would offer less water resistance than the Hellions.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Ride Concepts is running a 30% off sale currently. 

I got a pair of Livewires to replace my Giro Jackets that I bought in August 2016. That's 5 years with a pair of shoes. The soles are wasted, but I may still get them resoled, as the rest of the shoe is in perfectly fine shape. Even the heels have practically brand new tread on them.

I paid $70 shipped for the Livewires, which isn't much more than the $56 I paid for the Jackets. Adjusted for inflation they'd be $64 today. 

I have a hard time paying $100+ shoes that are not functionally different than those in the $60-$80 range. There seems to be no improvement in sole reliability, Adidas and 5.10 especially charge even more for that same sub-par wear. The Trailcross is a cool shoe, and I know lots who have them, but I'm not paying $150 for a shoe I wear a few hours a week. The Freerider Pro looked like a good one to check out, it too is $150+. While the Stealth Rubber grip is the best in the industry, I'm rarely coming off my pedals without it.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I used to be a big believer in the RC soles and company mantra. I have moved back to Fivetens, as price savings from RC dont equate to savings(loss of grip) out on the trails









FiveTen Freerider Pros vs Ride Concepts (livewire /...


Its been a while since I've run FiveTen shoes, so wanted to see what others experiences are. I've been running my RC Wildcats since this thread, Overall I've been extremely happy with the shoes, the grip, pedal support, arch support, and durability have far exceeded what I had expected from...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I got the original Hellion's which I liked a lot. Served me well. I bought a replacement pair in early 2021. Basically never wore them. They don't fit my feet as well and just caused them to hurt. 

I recently got a pair of specialized 2fo dh shoes and are very happy with them. Stickier than the Hellion's and more supportive. I know it's not one for one because RC makes more DH shoes that I haven't tried.

But I am okay spending over $150+ on a pair of shoes I only wear a few hours a week. Especially if they last for 2 to 3 years.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I've managed to get my last few pair of 5.10 for 50% off, Freerider Pro and Freerider EPS. Just gotta wait for the change in models. For the Freerider Pro it's only been changes in color so buying last season stock is no loss. 

I've also bought Teva and Adidas (before they bought 5.10) mtb shoes on discount and it was a horrible deal because the shoes got used once. Not so good a value if they suck and never get used!


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

ehfour said:


> Good timing as my 5-10's have seen better days
> 
> Looking at the Session series, they have at face value alot of key features
> 
> ...


I bought a pair at the beginning of the season. The Hellion. And dude, they are BOMBER proof. SOOOO well made, fit so well, and have excellent grip. I won't claim that they are the stickiest sole shoe out there, but they aren't drastically far off from 5.10 rubber. But they are WAY more durable and better made. The fit is amazing as well, very supportive and literally can't say anything except great things about them. And lots of people comment on how good they look and ask me about them. Best money I've ever spent on shoes. I can't imagine these things won't last for a crazy long time, as they are so well made.


----------



## pinkece (Feb 3, 2021)

A) So after riding in Vans.. mountain biking.. and wearing them out.. I finally bought dedicated bike shoes. I went with the Ride Concepts Vice. After a few rides and break-in around the house with thick sock the toe box is still way too tight in some places. Sizing up wouldn't be a good idea, it would make the shoe stick out much too far from where my toes end. The issue is that the shoe upper is so narrow.

B) Also, I've seen comments that the Vice was made with a sole designed to be softer than other MTB shoes for increased pedal feel.. although it may be true compared to other MTB shoes for cross country/enduro etc.. the pedal feel is much less than Vans offer.

As for the stiffer sole, yes. Sure it is but I came to realize it doesn't really benefit me as far as putting power down. If you have proper foot placement on the pedal the stiffness of the sole isn't a factor.

Overall IMO mountain biking shoes are a bit overhyped. The main selling points of them are the 1. stiff sole which I find to not be of benefit for me and 2. grippy sole, it does seem a bit grippier but I don't slip my pedal in Vans and lastly 3. sole may be more durable to pin wear which I have no experience with currently but seems to be true.

Another reason I wanted MTB shoes is because of the reinforced toe protection which I appreciate. Heel cup does seem shallow as others have mentioned.

C) They need to fix the TOO NARROW UPPER. I wrote to Ride Concepts to let them know about the issue and they said their fit was good. I mean obviously not if there is so much of the same feedback about the shoe. How hard is it to give the upper in the forefoot a 3 or 4mm more circumfrence? Also the vice looks like a pair of cheap and cheesy skate shoes from the 90s. Vans look a lot better (eg. comparable suede upper models).

D) The D3O in their insoles is a joke. It does nothing. Take out the insert there is literally 1.5mm of D3O in there. Not enough to do a thing. Also, the insole itself is just very uncomfortable, I'm not the first to say so.


----------



## pinkece (Feb 3, 2021)

One thing I missed, when hitting drops and sending to flat the thicker/more rigid soles of MTB shoes does inspire confidence over Vans.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought specialized 2fO dh shoes for alpt of the reasons you mentioned. I couldn't get my foot to play nice with my RCs anymore. 

I appreciate stiffer and thicker soles on my hardtail.


----------

